# Archery BeltBuckle



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

I figured i would take a few minutes to show you guys my beltbuckle that I won this past weekend. I won it for the IBO National Triple Crown Overall in the YouthHunter class. Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

thats AWESOME! here is mine that I bought for 3 bucks


----------



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

I seen that buckle before somewhere.


----------



## Bow Predator (Oct 19, 2010)

haha I saw this on another thread. Congrats, good shootin!


----------



## flynh97 (Feb 6, 2012)

Those are both awesome buckles! I need to find me something similar


----------



## Rod Savini (Nov 23, 2011)

This is mine:







That is real elk antler.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zack P (Mar 4, 2012)

You earned that buckle man, great shooting


----------



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

Man zack i didnt know you still got on here.


----------



## Zack P (Mar 4, 2012)

lol


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Good job!


----------

